# H25 and H44 Whole Home not working



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have the following in my house.
4 h25
1 h44
3 genie mini or whatever

I've been using the h25 for some time now, and a while back I decided to get a h44 because I moved. Yesterday I decided to put the h44 to work in the most active room in the house, and leave the h25 in the bed rooms and offices. The setup was pretty smooth, and I was able to get everything but the whole home working. Like the genie mini sees the genie without a problem, but h25 only see the other h25 and the genie doesn't see the h25.

When I pressed the dash button on the h44, everything says it's connected (including the wireless internet and swim). The h25 boxes said everything but the net was working. 
I notice the deca isn't lighting up on the h44, and I've tried a few different deca. IDK if this is important. Also, the h44 isn't seeing the MOCA when I tried setting up a video bridge (whatever that is).


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Remove the deca hr44 It does not need it it has one internal


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Exactly, remove the DECA and do a red button reset on the Genie and Genie minis


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

I just tried that, and nothing. The hr25 boxes still see each other but not the hr44, and the hr44 still sees the mini but not the hr25.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

In the menu - go to whole home and check settings On both the HR44 and H25


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

crua9 said:


> I just tried that, and nothing. The hr25 boxes still see each other but not the hr44, and the hr44 still sees the mini but not the hr25.


You need to get your model numbers straight. There are no "HR25" boxes and you posted that " but h25 only see the other h25 and the genie doesn't see the h25." There is no way to "confirm" that an H25 is seeing (or not) another H25 since they are "clients" the same goes for the Genie, a Genie cant see an H25, it goes the other way around


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

All the settings on all the boxes are on allowed. Also, all the boxes says "authorized".


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

peds48 said:


> You need to get your model numbers straight. There are no "HR25" boxes and you posted that " but h25 only see the other h25 and the genie doesn't see the h25." There is no way to "confirm" that an H25 is seeing (or not) another H25 since they are "clients" the same goes for the Genie, a Genie cant see an H25, it goes the other way around


Sorry, by h25, I meant hr25.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

crua9 said:


> Sorry, by h25, I meant hr25.


again there a no "HR25" perhaps you mean HR24s?

giving wrong information will get you wrong advice


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There is no HR25. Perhaps HR24?


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

peds48 said:


> again there a no "HR25" perhaps you mean HR24s?
> 
> giving wrong information will get you wrong advice


Again sorry about that, but yes. But seriously, you obviously know what I'm talking about (the HD DVR being the HR2x and the Genie being the HR44)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

But that is where it actually matters! an HR24 has built in DECA while the others don't. So we need to know what is the model of those DVRs so we can advice if you have the right equipment at the right places.


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

peds48 said:


> But that is where it actually matters! an HR24 has built in DECA while the others don't. So we need to know what is the model of those DVRs so we can advice if you have the right equipment at the right places.


Oh I didn't know any of the HR2x models has a DECA. I just went over my boxes again, and it looks like one of them is a HR21.

Anyways, as I said earlier, the HR2x models can see each other but not the HR44. The HR44 can see the mini but not the HR2x models.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

List all your receivers (numbers) So we know how many tuners you have


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

WestDC said:


> List all your receivers (numbers) So we know how many tuners you have


1 HR 24
3 H25
2 HR21
2 HR23
1 HR44


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank You - 18 tuners -perhaps the Hr44 If you have a swm16 you are way maxed out -That's a problem
Hr44 -5 tuners
H25 1=3
Hr24 =2
Hr21 2 =4
HR23 2=4

You should be getting a 771 error is everything is turned on as well


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If we could ever get an idea of what the hardware actually is, we might find there is a SWiM-16 and the DECA networking is being blocked between the two legs.
If the 44 can see the clients, but not the others, "and" the others can see each other but not the 44, "There's a problem with the DECA signal between the two group.


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

How do I find out what type of Swim I have? Would there be some error?

The H44 at this time only sees 2 of the mini (h25). The other h25 isn't in a active place in the house. However, all the HR2x see each other.

(BTW part of my troubleshooting yesterday was taking off a deca on one of the HR and put it on the HR44 (I didn't know the HR44 already had one). IDK if this info will help.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The HR23 & Hr21 Require a External Deca to be attached to the receiver - Stand alone Deca /with power adapter can connect the rg6 to your router or a CCK - the deca you removed put it back where it came from.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

long before what type of SWiM you have is important, finding out exactly what receivers you have IS!.
The Genie seems to be a HR44.
"Minis" aren't H25s, but either a C31 or [more likely] C41.
HR2x is useless as anything less than an HR24 NEEDS a DECA and the HR24 DOESN'T.

In all your screwing around, you may have broken either the DECA network, or have two groups of IP addresses, with one group coming from your router and the other group not, so they start with 169.xxx


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought the H25 was a mini


Anyways, I looked at my IP on my HR2x boxes and the IP is showing as 169.254.210.178 with a sub 255.255.0.0 and no gateway and DNS. I've tried changing these to match the HR44, but that didn't


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

So we're getting "close".
The group with 169.xxx isn't connecting to your router.

How is your router connected to the receivers?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> long before what type of SWiM you have is important, finding out exactly what receivers you have IS!.
> The Genie seems to be a HR44.


oh boy have I tried to stress this, but I gave up!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

it reminds me of the poster awhile back who posted they had an HR24 when in reality it wan an HR21 that needed a DECA.... only if they posted they right info....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> oh boy have I tried to stress this, but I gave up!


Some just figure you're "carnac the magnificent" !rolling


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Perhaps we need Mrs Cleo on this one!


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

My HR2x aren't connected. Before I got the genie I somehow had them wirelessly working. But, the HR44 is connected wirelessly. (Oh the HR2x always had an unstable connection with the internet)

The HR44 has an 192.168 IP, Sub 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.1, and DNS of 192.167.1.7.

I've put these in 2 of the HR2x and I got a not connected (22) on the internet, and result code: 86-817


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

crua9 said:


> My HR2x aren't connected. Before I got the genie I somehow had them wirelessly working. But, the HR44 is connected wirelessly.
> 
> The HR44 has an 192.168 IP, Sub 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.1, and DNS of 192.167.1.7.
> 
> I've put these in 2 of the HR2x and I got a not connected (22) on the internet, and result code: 86-817


you really need to spell out the whole shebang of your installation before we can try to help. giving "bit n pieces" is not helping


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

crua9 said:


> My HR2x aren't connected. Before I got the genie I somehow had them wirelessly working. But, the HR44 is connected wirelessly.
> 
> The HR44 has an 192.168 IP, Sub 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.1, and DNS of 192.167.1.7.
> 
> I've put these in 2 of the HR2x and I got a not connected (22) on the internet, and result code: 86-817


So let's go back to basics:

The 44 is connected.
The others that have a DECA connected, are the LEDs Green?
Which ones have a DECA and which don't?


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

veryoldschool said:


> So let's go back to basics:
> 
> The 44 is connected.
> The others that have a DECA connected, are the LEDs Green?
> Which ones have a DECA and which don't?


The power is green on all of them, but the network light is orange.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> So let's go back to basics:
> 
> The 44 is connected.
> The others that have a DECA connected, are the LEDs Green?
> Which ones have a DECA and which don't?





WestDC said:


> Thank You - 18 tuners -perhaps the Hr44 If you have a swm16 you are way maxed out -That's a problem
> Hr44 -5 tuners
> H25 1=3
> Hr24 =2
> ...


and with 18 tuners we need what type of switches are involved here as well. as a single SWM16 can handle this much load


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

crua9 said:


> The power is green on all of them, but the network light is orange.


Orange means the DECA signal is having problems and isn't finding a "clean" signal from other DECAs or the HR44, which is the one they all need for the router.


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

How do I find out what type of switch I have? Also, I hadn't seen any 771 errors. I'm not having any problem with my video and satellite connection.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> and with 18 tuners we need what type of switches are involved here as well. as a single SWM16 can handle this much load


Even that isn't correct as the "25s" are clients.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Even that isn't correct as the "25s" are clients.


oh boy :bang

This is going to be a long thread !rolling


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

veryoldschool said:


> Orange means the DECA signal is having problems and isn't finding a "clean" signal from other DECAs or the HR44, which is the one they all need for the router.


How do I fix this problem?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

crua9 said:


> How do I find out what type of switch I have? Also, I hadn't seen any 771 errors. I'm not having any problem with my video and satellite connection.


You've posted so much miss information, that those trying to help have been sidelined.

You don't have a SWiM/SAT problem, as you call your "minis" H25s, which they aren't.

You have a problem with the coax networking and that needs to be addressed, "but to do so" you actually need to know how to post what you have so "we" can offer help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> oh boy :bang
> 
> This is going to be a long thread !rolling


Who's getting the next round? :lol: [boy I need a drink]


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

veryoldschool said:


> You've posted so much miss information, that those trying to help have been sidelined.
> 
> You don't have a SWiM/SAT problem, as you call your "minis" H25s, which they aren't.
> 
> You have a problem with the coax networking and that needs to be addressed, "but to do so" you actually need to know how to post what you have so "we" can offer help.


I'm not cable installer, and I'm not sure what is needed. This is the first time I've ever had to ask for help on my network setup.

How can I fix the coax network?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Hr44 - connected wireless
C41s connected to 44
Hr24 no DECA
2 Hr21s with DECA but orange network
2 HR23s with DECA but orange network.

go to the HR24, reset network defaults and then re-run the SAT setup.

Report status after.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

crua9 said:


> 1. I'm not cable installer, and I'm not sure what is needed.
> 
> 2. How can I fix the coax network?


1. then you might want to give DirecTV a call and have them come to fix you up

2. is not that simple if you don't post correctly what you have


----------



## crua9 (Mar 20, 2014)

veryoldschool said:


> Hr44 - connected wireless
> C41s connected to 44
> Hr24 no DECA
> 2 Hr21s with DECA but orange network
> ...


Thanks, that fixed the problem.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Go to your PC -Start RUN CMD -go at the dos prompt type ipconfig /all <enter> look at the Ip address displayed and dns setting - that is an example of how your D* network should be setup to connect as well (each device) will have it's own ip address ( if you set it) it will become Static and it will own that address 192.168.1. (just this field)

and network number that starts with 169 - is NOT connected.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

crua9 said:


> Thanks, that fixed the problem.


There are some fairly talented and helpful people here, but they can't be without "good data" from the poster.

Glad you're on the right track now.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

After you figure out whether each receiver is set up for DECA, the next step is probably to follow the four leads from the dish to the SWiM switches (there are likely at least two such devices). From there, you can report what kind of SWiM switchgear you have.

Once it is established how many SWiM switches there are, we can figure out whether they're appropriately connected (bridged) to each other so that the DECA traffic can move between the segments.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> After you figure out whether each receiver is set up for DECA, the next step is probably to follow the four leads from the dish to the SWiM switches (there are likely at least two such devices). From there, you can report what kind of SWiM switchgear you have.
> 
> Once it is established how many SWiM switches there are, we can figure out whether they're appropriately connected (bridged) to each other so that the DECA traffic can move between the segments.


Completely pointless and useless post.

The problem has already been resolved.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Completely pointless and useless post.
> 
> The problem has already been resolved.


What can you expect from someone who does not have DirecTV service....


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't think I still know what equipment the OP claimed he had . What a circle. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> I don't think I still know what equipment the OP claimed he had . What a circle.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


you mean Circus? :rotfl:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> you mean Circus? :rotfl:


Maybe it was "cluster" ......


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe it was "cluster" ......


that was was what I was looking for, good find!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

damondlt said:


> I don't think I still know what equipment the OP claimed he had .


Post #15 covered the receivers. The rest remains a bit of a mystery as it appears to have been a cantankerous DVR causing the problem.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Post #15 covered the receivers.


No it didn't. I guessed you did not bother to read the ENTIRE thread!


----------

